# Investments in US Stocks



## lucc (9 h ago)

Hello,
I am a french-american living in France and I would like to invest in US stocks. Unfortunately, here in France, due to FACTA regulations, all the brokers I have come across have denied me from creating an account.
Do you have any ideas on how I can invest in US stocks living in France?

Thanks a lot for all your answers!
Luc


----------

